# What is wrong with him!!!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My friend went to petco and bought himself 11 feeder fish! he has a 7 gal! he has no food or them! He also bought a female crowntail to put in with his male betta!!! He's trying to breed them. Also, he put the feeder fish all in one container in hose water!!! He just bought the female today and he's trying to breed her! I told him how big of a tank a feeder fish needs! :chair: his friends tried to get the male betta to kill the goldfish. His goldfish are all going to die! And he's going to have thousands of them!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, that's terrible!  Although I'm not sure about having thousands...I don't think goldfish reproduce as readily in a tank (especially one so inhumane) as other tropical fish may.

That person would never be my friend after that, lol.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

No, he's not unless he gets a better tank setup, he won't have thousands. Goldfish come of breeding age at around three years, I beleive, and if he doesn't get a better setup, they will not live that long. And as for your friend, I hope you've set him straight on things, and I hope you don't hang out around people who would purposefully try to kill goldfish by putting them in with a betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

i don't even like his friends. They cuss too much! He tried finding bugs for them. They wouldn't eat. He thinks his bettas are going to mate tonight lol! I told him my bettas have a bubble nest and they're not mating and he thinks his are. He got my in a headlock and sat on me telling me it would work. He wrestled me down and told me to say that he knew more about fish then I do!!! I did lol! He doesn't believe it himself lol!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like a kid crying out for attn to me... You know? The ones who try TOO HARD to fit in... He probably didn't even want fish in till he saw yours...

I mean granted 11 of them ARE feeder fish, I still find it pathetic that 13 fish will most likely lose their life due to a kid who got fish to fit in and show how cool his fish are instead of actually taking the time to learn about them.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

What a great friend.... :|


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's a good friend! He takes care of his betta well but not these feeder fish. He's not the type to try to fit in. He's the type that kids want to fit in with him. He's nice but not to those feeder fish. When he heard that they got too big for him, he said he'd eat them lol! picture eating a goldfish!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

... he sounds like a little punk.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I could say a lot about someone like that, but this post would then be deleted, making it useless...

Don't you just love our generation? :roll:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he's not a little punk. He saw my fish, thought they were cool and decided to breed them and have a huge aquarium! I think it's funny how he's planning on eating the gold fish when they get 12 inches long lol!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Right, because bullying you into complimenting him doesn't make him a little punk.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I let him do that. He didn't "bully" me. We wrestle a lot! It was kind of a joke too! he doesn't believe it either. I hope he doesn't more fish today!!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

his older brother's friend who I don't know swollowed a live goldfish!!~!!!~!!!!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Well if he aint a punk you sure portrayed him to be one.

I use to have a friend like that in till he grew up and matured out of it... Only difference is around here people dont wrestle, they fist fight for the most childish things.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Make up your mind. You start the thread by saying he's crazy and he shouldn't have fish. Now you're trying to defend him against what you already said. At this point, and I really hate to say it, I give up on you. You're back and forth with everything and I'm kind of fed up. People here try to help you, yet you rarely listen. Until you can redeem yourself, I don't think I'll be answering your questions. Sorry!

I don't dislike you or anything, but your antics are driving me insane.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...sounds pretty much like a typical 12 year old child...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmm...sounds pretty much like a typical 12 year old child...


In other words, a "little punk."


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He shouldn't have fish he's not going to take care of! He does take care of his bettas though just not the goldfish. Does anyone have any ideas how to get him to stop???


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmm...sounds pretty much like a typical 12 year old child...


 And this is why I don't often "hang out" with kids in my age group...the girls are prats, and the boys are gross.

Betta man, you could call your local Animal Control.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmm...ok...what the heck is a "prat" ?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

animal control wouldn't come for 11 feeder fish. He's not in my age group, but 2.5 years older. Animal control would just say that they would be eaten any way. I was thinking more like "how about you return those and get one really cool expensive fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmm...sounds pretty much like a typical 12 year old child...


"slip" there goes my private information lol!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

lohachata said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm...ok...what the heck is a "prat" ?


_Brit, informal : a stupid or foolish person _

Sorry for using slang...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

home schooled kids often times have HUGE vocabularys.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

humdedum said:


> _Brit, informal : a stupid or foolish person _
> 
> Sorry for using slang...


I looked it up in a dictionary and the closest thing it had was prate which means foolish talk. I that what you mean?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am old...therefore i have little knowledge of terms that todays youth uses.
thanks for the information....much appreciated.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I tried to get him to return them. Hopefully he will...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

... you looked up British slang in a dictionary?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i am old...therefore i have little knowledge of terms that todays youth uses.
> thanks for the information....much appreciated.


Adults use it too...and it's a much better term than dumb-*ahem*-donkey.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks humdedum....
yes ; prate is a term used for foolish talk..but not british slang..it can be found in the dictionary along with prattle...foolish or childish talk....
when i was young i often got bored so i would read the dictionary..had a great vocabulary and was very good at spelling....


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol... I found Funlands last post amusing for some reason. I guess its due to the fact I agree. You can't start off the thread bashing your friend for doing something wrong, then turn around and defend him for something he's STILL doing wrong.

You may be in denial, but, strait up the kids a punk. Hopefully he goes to return them


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I trying to get him to... Does anyone know of any hardy fish that will survive outside in the cold for about 3 bucks?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

You could 'rescue' a few cheap feeder goldfish and keep it in a pond. Since you live in California (and I assume not the way north parts of the state), it will probably stay warm enough. If it does freeze over, just make sure it's deep enough to stay liquid, and keep a hole broken in the ice. And don't feed once it goes below 50 F; their metabolism won't be able to digest food and it will just rot in their gut in cold weather.

Of course, you'll need a pond in the first place.


----------

